

Unblock - A guide to the new Continuous Agile - webmaven
http://www.continuousagile.com/unblock/

======
webmaven
This is an interesting compilation of advice on setting up and growing an
Agile development team, moving to Scrum, Kanban, and beyond to advanced
organizational designs such as Matrix of Services. Along the way, it includes
suprisingly detailed recommendations on continuous delivery & deployment,
product management strategy and tactics, feature switches, and source code
management (among other topics), as well as interesting case studies from
companies as diverse as Google, Edmunds, and oDesk.

I only wish it was available as an ebook.

Much of the material is also available from this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46NNc8DVV6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46NNc8DVV6w)

